# Alphonso Ford died!



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

According to Italian web sources Alphonso Ford have died of leukemia yesterday in Menphis.
If anybody knows something more pls post.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Very sad, the guy just left the game not even two weeks ago and he died.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

he was one of the best (if not the best) players outside NBA....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> he was one of the best (if not the best) players outside NBA....


I know, RIP


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> he was one of the best (if not the best) players outside NBA....


true...I'm very sad..Thank u for everything Alfonsino


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Very sad news. He will be remembered as one of the best US player in Europe.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

RIP Alphonso!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm without words


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I just heard about him retiring like a week ago, and he's dead already?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## KMoore (Sep 6, 2004)

*Ford*

I was his teammate in high school. He did pass this weekend.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Too young...*

 

(great pic, ItalBB  )
I remember when the Sixers drafted Ford(I lived in Philly for over 10 years growing up) and I heard about what a great scorer he was. Glad that he found success in Europe.

Now he's gone forever.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for everything, Alphonso. I never had a chance to watch you play your best games, but I respect everything you did for the game. 

My condolences go out to his fans, friends, and his family.

Matt


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

RIP Alphonso


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The whole Scavolini Pesaro team (players, coaches, president etc) is going to be at Greenwood on friday.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> The whole Scavolini Pesaro team (players, coaches, president etc) is going to be at Greenwood on friday.


rannikko and möttölä will probably miss that, we have a big EC qualifying game against georgia on saturday.

RIP Alphonso


----------

